# Blocage de l'installation d'Ubuntu sur un MBP mi 2009



## Leovigilde (17 Février 2016)

Bonjour
J'essaie depuis quelques jours d'installer Ubuntu sur mon Mac Book Pro mi 2009 (2,66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3, 500 Go HDD). 
Pour cela, voici ce que j'ai fait :
- installation de rEFInd pour démarrer le dual boot (ça a l'air de fonctionner)
- création d'une partition dédiée depuis l'utilitaire de disque du Mac (50 Go en FAT32)
- téléchargement et création d'une clé bootable d'Ubuntu 15.10 amd64 (elle boote et lance l'installation sur mon PC, j'ai pu l'installer sans pb, la clé est OK). 
Le problème : à chaque fois ça bloque durant le lancement de l'OS, avant même qu'un écran me propose les choix d'installation… Et impossible de démarrer une session en live, sans installation réelle, pour la même raison…
Pour info, pour booter sur mes clés, je sélectionne le Tux ou une autre icône permettant de démarrer sur ma clé dans l'écran de choix de l'OS de rEFInd, qui apparaît bien à chaque démarrage de mon Mac.
Quelqu'un a une idée de l'erreur que je commet ?
Ca doit bien marcher j'ai vu ici ou là que des Ubuntu tournent en dual boot sans pb sur des ordi identiques au mien... Snif...
Merci par avance de votre aide !


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2016)

Es-tu allé voir sur les forums d'Ubuntu ? Il peut toujours y avoir des informations intéressantes.

Tu n'as aucun message à l'écran ?

Tu pourrais aussi essayer une version moins récente de Ubuntu, par exemple la 14.04 LTS, qui est robuste et a un support étendu, quitte ensuite à effectuer une mise à jour du système installé.

Par ailleurs, petit conseil : je te conseille de créer les deux partitions (système et _swap_) depuis OS X, c'est préférable.

Pour être sûr : c'est le MacBook Pro 5.3 (15") ?


----------



## Leovigilde (17 Février 2016)

Merci de ta réponse si rapide !

Oui, je suis bien sûr allé sur le forum Ubuntu où j'ai démarré un topic similaire il y a quelques jours… Sans réponse… Snif… Du coup je me suis dit que les spécialistes Mac auraient une idée !

Non, aucun message à l'écran : on voit que l'ordi boote sur la clé (logo Ubuntu et barre de chargement au-dessous) et on sent nettement que tout s'arrête net au bout de quelques secondes…

Je peux essayer une autre version, certes, mais je crains que ce soit pareil : j'ai aussi essayé Kubuntu 15.10, et même topo… Mais je ferai l'essai pourquoi pas, je suis pas à ça près… Idem pour cette histoire de partition. Mais avec mon Utilitaire de disque, je peux juste créer une partition en Fat, non ? C'est ce que j'ai fait. Tu suggères que j'en crée une seconde pour le swap, dès maintenant ? Sur mon PC, c'est l'installateur d'Ubuntu qui s'est débrouillé, sur l'espace disque non alloué, et de se créer ce qu'il avait besoin. 

Un grand merci pour toute aide concernant cela car je suis très attaché à mon Mac et ça m'embête de ne pas réussir ce dual boot dessus, alors qu'il a fonctionné sans pb sur les PC testés… OSX 10.7 me casse de plus en plus les pieds et je veux être prêt à une alternative le jour où il sera trop pénible


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2016)

Pour le partitionnement : _en général_, il est conseillé de ne pas toucher au partitionnement du ou des disques depuis un autre système que OS X. Une des raisons évoquées est que l'on n'a pas la main sur lui et qu'il n'est pas très conciliant : si quelque chose ne lui revient pas, on court le risque qu'il le ratatine à la première occasion. Une autre raison assez évidente (et malheureuse, de mon point de vue) est que Apple s'est engagé sur le chemin de la confusion et du gloubi-goulba avec FusionDrive, CoreStorage et tout ça. Du coup, le partitionnement devient de plus en plus complexe et le risque d'incompatibilité entre un partitionnement effectué depuis un _autre_ système et OS X augmente d'autant.
Donc : je ne me prends pas la tête, je crée mes deux partitions depuis OS X, je les formate en n'importe quoi (peu importe) et je suis peinard.

Ma proposition concernant Ubuntu 14.04 LTS : elle est bien connue et suivie (_Long Time Support_ oblige). Par ailleurs, sur le modèle qui précède le tien, j'ai installé la 12.04 LTS (avec quelques difficultés avec les pilotes graphiques) mais c'est maintenant (sauf erreur) la 14.04 LTS qui tourne dessus. Donc je me dis que ça _peut_ marcher.
Mes souvenirs sont que j'ai eu du mal avant de réussir à trouver la bonne distribution pour démarrer sur la clef puis installer. L'AMD64 est _a priori_ ce qu'il faut prendre mais j'ai parfois eu des soucis. Et de toute façon, pendant assez longtemps, il n'y a qu'avec les utilitaires _sous Ouinedoze_ (sic) que j'ai pu faire des clefs potables...
Il y a toujours la possibilité de devoir interrompre _bootloader_ lors de la séquence d'amorçage pour changer les paramètres qu'il envoie au noyau [ça, c'est en général ce que j'ai été obligé de faireaprès l'installation avec mon MBP].


----------



## Leovigilde (17 Février 2016)

Bon, après 36 tentatives, je n'arrive pas ajouter de partition supplémentaire sur mon Mac… C'est bizarre mais c'est comme ça… J'ai une partition libre en FAT 32, de 50 Go : voilà pour Ubuntu qui devrait s'en débrouiller. Peut-être…
Sinon, j'ai essayé la 14.04, rien n'y fait, toujours le même pb : il boote sur la clé, commence à charger puis… plus rien… le logo Ubuntu se fige et c'est fini… :'(
Et ma clé fonctionne puisque j'ai fait booter dessus mon PC
Help !
I need a good idea !


----------



## Leovigilde (18 Février 2016)

J'ai refait une tentative de boot, sans passer par rEFInd (en pressant Option juste après démarrage et en visualisant ma clé, indiquée "boot EFI"). 
J'ai pris en note les messages qui apparaissent sur écran noir juste avant que le logo Ubuntu apparaisse, avec la barre de défilement, qui cachent tous les autres messages. Donc je résume :
- ça boote sur ma clé
- ça affiche : 
i8042: No controller found
nouveau E (… : plein de chiffres, espaces, crochets) : no bios dp data
sd 6:0:0:0 (sdb) No Caching mode page found
sd 6:0:0:0 (sdb) Assuming drive cache: write through
- vient ensuite le logo et la barre de défilement
- blocage au bout de 5 secondes puis plus rien… l'ordi se met à chauffer énormément au niveau de la partie en haut à gauche du clavier…
En espérant que ces précisions donnent une idée (ou un début…) à quelqu'un…


----------



## Isdf (9 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, dans ton MacBook Pro y a t'il une carte graphique nvidia 9400 M? Si c'est le cas il y a un problème avec le driver "Nouveau" qui remplace le driver propriétaire nvidia. Le problème entraînée le freeze du boot. Il y a un fil sur un forum du driver nouveau (je vais essayer de te trouver le lien) Le bug ne sera jamais résolu. Pour booter il faut forcer l'utilisation du driver vga avec grub. Je vais essayer de te trouver la procédure sinon si tu cherche dans le manuel de grub il est marqué comment procéder. 
Une fois booter tu dois installer le driver propriétaire nvidia. Sans redémarrer, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais si tu ne le fait pas lors de l'installation le driver nouveau sera recharger et l'installation freezera. Une fois fait tu fais ton installation normalement  en étant connecté à internet. Tu coche la case mettre à jour lors de l'installation. Ceci va permettre de télécharger la dernière version du driver nvidia et l'installer au moment de l'installation. Une fois terminé tu redémarre l'ordinateur et il devrait ne plus poser le problème.
J'ai eu le même problème sur un MacBook Pro avec un 9400M



Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Leovigilde (10 Avril 2016)

Merci pour cette piste ! Au moins, je commence à comprendre ce qui bloquait...
Bon, ça n'a pas l'air simple mais si tu trouves les liens dont tu parles, je suis intéressé à l'occasion !


----------



## Isdf (10 Avril 2016)

Voilà un lien que j'avais utilisé pour le boot

https://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Using_Custom_Framebuffer_Resolution_with_GRUB2

Et un deuxième 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Leovigilde (10 Avril 2016)

Merci pour tout cela, je m'y remettrai dans quelques temps (là c'est un peu la bourre au boulot...) et quand la version 16.04 d'Ubuntu sera sortie et stabilisée un peu...
La suite au prochain épisode !


----------

